# anybody ever try Paraffin wax on plastic frames



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

for boxes it is preferred because it is worth less, for frames and foundation it is not because bees do not like petroleum products around the food and brood.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

America - not being smart here but what is the plastic made from. I'm gonna give it a shot - its just 20 frames - though maybe someone out there has made a boo-boo and mixed up some paraffin.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

good point, but more plastic is made with soy oil these days, and paraffin is a soft substance foundation is a solid, bees really do not like paraffin. I made up the petroleum part because I like natural beekeeping. I have seen the paraffin problem at work.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

sakhoney said:


> America - not being smart here but what is the plastic made from. I'm gonna give it a shot - its just 20 frames - though maybe someone out there has made a boo-boo and mixed up some paraffin.


 that's why they coat it with beeswax, put un waxed plastic foundation in there and watch them build comb in the gaps between sheets


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

Last year, someone posted that bees wouldn't draw comb on inner covers that had been coated with paraffin. I was building some IC's, and had some paraffin laying around, so I tried it. What the heck? My bees disagreed - they built burr comb on it anyway.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Harley - My bees here on a tallow flow will fill up 3 mediums of comb - with 3 frames of plastic/acorn frames - and then if its not a rain out year - will pull and fill 2 deep supers of foundation on top of those mediums. All unwaxed - and pull them perfect. I tried the unwaxed frames several years ago and had such good luck with them that's all I order. Catch 22 is - if they don't get pulled on the tallow flow - ya might as well stack um in the barn until next year. Well this year I am trying to get several hundred 5 frame nucs made to over winter and I'm needing to pull some foundation. I'm going to coat some with what beeswax I have. I just want to see if maybe the bees will do the same on the paraffin. If no one has tried it - then I'll have to. Gonna spray paint the black top bars so I know which ones they are. Just an experiment. 

America - I talked with Nick at Acorn - the plastic is oil based plastic - he gave me the type - and I don't have it now in front of me - but at the time I did a Google search and confirmed it was oil base plastic.

here's my plan - got a spring swarm at the shop in a double deep and 3 mediums - when I get home - gonna dip 20 frames - break this hive down to just what brood/pollen it has in the brood nest and backfill everything with these frames - put on a 5 gallon bucket of 1 to 1 and see what they do

But hey guys - thanks for the feedback - no joke - and if you want to know what happens - I'll let ya know.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

so Colobee - did they stick the burr comb to the paraffin or make a bridge off of it and then build off the bridge - in you opinion will this work on the frames?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Back when foundation was first invented they tried many kinds of wax and concluded that paraffin did not work. The industry also decided to not use anything but pure beeswax so as not to contaminate the beeswax supply. So the reasons NOT to use paraffin are:
1) the bees will reject it
2) it will contaminate your wax if you do get them to use it


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Michael - Will the bees really reject it? 
and if they do stick to it - it will be only on the foundation and beeswax on top - so where would the contamination come into play?
Really looking for answers - not rejecting anyone's opinion - really
And this has me wondering on another note - wax dipped boxes - will they stick wax to them as well?
By the way - have went to your website - really good writings on there
SAK


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

sakhoney said:


> so Colobee - did they stick the burr comb to the paraffin or make a bridge off of it and then build off the bridge - in you opinion will this work on the frames?


If I recall, they built as if the paraffin wasn't even there. Based on that limited experience, it should work for you.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Michael - Will the bees really reject it? 

I have not tried it. I have read many of the old books from the late 1800s where they talked about trying it and that was their conclusion. I'm willing to take their word for it.

> it will be only on the foundation and beeswax on top - so where would the contamination come into play?

You assume they don't move wax around. They do.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Michael - Guess I'll just blow this idea - I got about 50/75 lbs. of beeswax - I'll just use that till I run out. (may have to extract to get some more capping's wax)
As far as the bees moving wax - I know they will - have seen them for years robbing it out of stored boxes, lids, ETC. I take burr comb when I find it and throw it back into the hives after chopping it up in 1X1 squares. I know for fact that it gets reused. 
Thanks for the info
How close are you to Kearney - got a buddy beekeeper there 
SAK


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>How close are you to Kearney 

180 miles


----------

